# Visa Requirements



## MaidenScotland

Customs & Visas

All travellers need a passport valid for at least six months. Citizens of most countries can obtain a three-month tourist visa on entering Turkey.
Anyone wishing to work, study or stay for longer than three months must apply for the appropriate visa within one month of arrival.


----------



## ahm_anw83

Dear ,

How can I be citizen in Turkey?


----------



## gerrit

The above isn't entirely correct. To work in Turkey, the employer needs to ask the visa for you, you can not do it yourself. Should you change your job while in Turkey, a new working permit has to be requested by your new employer. I wish visas could be requested by the worker himself, in that case I'd go back to Turkey in the snap of a finger's time. Unfortunately things are not that way. The employer has to do it for you, and some employers happily violate the rules because they have the impression they won't be controlled anyway.


To become a Turkish national you need to have lived in Turkey for minimum 7 years (exception is when you marry a Turkish citizen, in that case it is "only" 3 years) AND must pass some tests such as proving you are fluent in Turkish. Only if you have Turkish heritage it may be going more rapidly and easily.

Keep in mind there is a military service of I believe 2 years and unless you can prove to be physically or psychologically unfit, you may be called up.


----------



## Blau

How to get Turkish work permit?
do i need a degree? or is it up to the employer?


----------



## Qaaolchoura

ahm_anw83 said:


> Dear ,
> 
> How can I be citizen in Turkey?


As I understand it, you need to marry a Turk. I'd link it, but I'm not allowed to until I've made four posts. Just Google "Turkish naturalization" and follow the first link.

Regards,
~Q


----------



## Babelgrup

Blau said:


> How to get Turkish work permit?
> do i need a degree? or is it up to the employer?



Hello,

Turkish work permit is given by the Ministry of Employment in Ankara. The company must apply a work visa for you. After the work permit, you can get the residence permit in the police department. Generally the 5 star hotels get the work permits for their employees.

Degree is required for many jobs but depends on your work too. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bayram.mtn said:


> Does anybody need help? I will try my best to you




/any help offered through the forum must be free of charge.. you cannot advertise a service.


----------



## bayram.mtn

Maiden scotlan..
Have I mentioned "my help will be cost you or anyone? 
Regards
BM


----------



## MaidenScotland

bayram.mtn said:


> Maiden scotlan..
> Have I mentioned "my help will be cost you or anyone?
> Regards
> BM




No but I am just pointing out the rules of the forum as you keep saying in every post that you will help..


----------



## bayram.mtn

Maiden Scotland.
Sorry for misunderstanding. 
I just want you to know.
I will attend toefl exam. I just only wanna have a friend with who I can improve my speaking ability more.
Again so sorry for misunderstanding. 
Ok?
Regards,


----------



## MaidenScotland

No problem

Why not ask for someone to help you with your English.. and you will help them with their Turkish.

Please do not post your email as this will be deleted.. people will be able to contact you through the private message facility.


----------



## frank122

I coch football in Turkey, not a bad job you might think,,,, well it is a great job i love it, but never expect to get paid on time and it is a lot worse in other occupations such as the hotel industry, some of these poor turkish unfortunates end up working for there board and food despite promises of monthly wages, ,the strange thing is that these people are mostly Turkish nationals, what is going on in Turkey, they shall never get into eu, even if they really wanted to unless they address the labour laws.


----------



## Ozsubasi

Babelgrup said:


> After the work permit, you can get the residence permit in the police department. G


I would just like to point out that there is no requirement for a person to have a work permit before they can get a residency permit. The vast majority of resident permit holders are not working.


----------



## Ozsubasi

I would like to update the situation regards 3 month visas, by quoting from the website of the British Embassy in Turkey:
"while Cabinet Decree No:2011/2306, which took effect on February 1, 2012 set the duration of stay in Turkey for foreigners as 90 days in an 180-day period, foreigners who are visiting our country as tourists can legally stay in our country for a total of nine months through a six-month residence permit which they can receive from governor’s offices upon application. …”
The British Embassy in Turkey Important update for British nationals


----------



## fkhan416

Hi!

I'm looking to move to Turkey for a year and while I can sort out my residence permit as a Canadian for a year, I might have issues getting my employees, who are Russian to get a 1 year permit as well. 

This move is just to test the waters and see if we can actually set up shop in Turkey. I don't want to go through the hassle and costs of setting up a company and then deciding not to stay in Turkey. 

Any help here would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Soxgolf00

*Work Visa/Degree*

I will be taking a CELTA course in February but found out that I may have a hard time getting a work visa because I don't have a degree. 

My question is: I have a diploma of completion from a technical college (American Career College) for Medical Billing/Insurance. Will this be considered a degree the same as a university degree?


----------



## lancehenry

*confused*

i would like to know what all is needed to work in turkey. i was given a job offer.
so far i have paid 2500US for insurance
i have paid 1320US for visa
now they asking for 4000US because i have to be apart of expatriate association.

is this true? am i being tricked. confused and broke


----------



## evin elvino

Hi Everyone,

Newly jump in. anyone could recommend where to find a Job for foreigners in IStanbl. I'm currently working as customer service in a bank, with ability to speak fluently in French and English. 

Thanks


----------



## Arthas

I have one question. My girlfriend is a Filipina and she is not working now. I would like to bring her to turkey for sometime but I afraid that her visa application will not be accepted since she is not working. Do you have any idea how to obtain a visa if person is not working and a Filipina?


----------



## Faida

bayram.mtn said:


> Maiden Scotland.
> Sorry for misunderstanding.
> I just want you to know.
> I will attend toefl exam. I just only wanna have a friend with who I can improve my speaking ability more.
> Again so sorry for misunderstanding.
> Ok?
> Regards,


Hi Bayram,
I need to know if I can find a suitable job as English teacher or translator.

Any suggestions will be appreciated

Best regards.

Faida


----------



## tasucu

fkhan416 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking to move to Turkey for a year and while I can sort out my residence permit as a Canadian for a year, I might have issues getting my employees, who are Russian to get a 1 year permit as well.
> 
> This move is just to test the waters and see if we can actually set up shop in Turkey. I don't want to go through the hassle and costs of setting up a company and then deciding not to stay in Turkey.
> 
> Any help here would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Hello fkhan416
What part of Turkey are you thinking of working in. I live in Tasucu (Mersin, Silifke). My best friend is a biologist specialized in watertesting. What kind of shop do you want to open?
Untill shortly, Russian did not need any visa to enter Turkey. Maybe this is still the case. You can private email me, not to disturb this threat.


----------

